# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  CarralasReefII

## Vitor Carralas

Boas aqui fica o setup do meu primeiro aqua salgado

Aquario----------120x60x55
Sump------------65x40x45
Refugio----------70x19x19
Escumador-------ATI bubble master 250
Circulação-------1-Nanostream 6045 + 1-tunze 6080+2 sunsun 5000
Aquecedores-----Jaguer 200w 
BB retorno-------Sicce multi 4000L
Reator kalk------ DIV
Rocha viva-------50kg + 10 morta
Substrato--------argonite +\- 40kg + 32 kg argonite viva
Iluminação-------Calha Arcadia 110 cm 2 hqi 150 w 14000 e 2 actinicas
Osmose inversa
Reactor calcio----TMC V2 React 1500 Calcium Reactor 
Controlador ph----V²Control pH Controller and Monitor
Garrafa co2-------2KG 
Refrigerador-------Hailea 

vivos:

1 zebrassoma flavescens
1 paracanthrus hepatus
2 Lysmata amboinensis
1 Centropyge bispinosus
3 Chromis viridis
1 casal Amphiprion ocellaris 
4 Pseudanthias squamipinnis
1 Sphaeramia nematoptera
1 Cryptocentrus leptocephals
nassarios
eremitas

corais:


acropora castanha,lilas,verde
multipora verde
multipora castanha
sarcophyton









cump 
vitor carralas

----------


## Alexandre Jorge Monteiro

Boas :Olá:  

Tens que colocar umas fotos para o pessoal ver.

Um abraço :SbOk:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas aqui fica o setup do meu primeiro aqua salgado
> 
> Aquario 120x60x55
> Sump 65x40x45
> Escumador ATI bubble master 200
> Circulação- Nanostream 6045 e Resun have maker 15000A
> Aquecedores- jaguer 200w + 300w
> bb retorno sicce multi 4000L
> reator kalk DIV- rui silva
> ...


Boas Victor,

Sempre só colocas-te 2/3 cm de substrato? Os 80/90kg de areia não davam para fazer DSB??

Abraço!

----------


## Vitor Carralas

boas jose

preferi nao fazer DSB no aquario, vou fazer um refugio e ai sim faço DSB.

Aqui fica a primeira foto do aquario com uma sereia lá dentro :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

É uma opção! O aquário está com muito bom aspecto!!! Força com isso!!!  :Wink: 

Um abraço!

----------


## Vitor Carralas

Deixo aqui mais umas fotos da montagem do aquario :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, está muito  :SbOk:  


Agora somente para ser picuinhas...não gosto de ver o esferovite branco  :EEK!:  



Gostei do layout  :HaEbouriffe:  



 :SbSalut:

----------


## Vitor Carralas

Boas Filipe

O aquario ainda nao esta pronto, por isso é que vês o esferovite, é que ele esta na minha vivenda que ainda esta a ser construida, esta na fase final.
ainda esta tudo ao monte fios etc, agora é que vou começar a tratar desses pormenores.
Eu quis la montar ja o aquario para ir fazendo o ciclo enquanto nao estou la a viver, assim nao tenho a tentação de avançar mais depressa do que o conveniente, e assim quando for para la o aquario ja esta ciclado :yb665:   :yb665:  

cump
carralas

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas... 

Victor, o layout está muito muito bom!

Força nisso e boa sorte! :SbOk:  

Um abraço!

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá Victor,

Boa sorte cm o aquário.
Tens aí rochas lindíssimas.

Cumprimentos

Paula

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Gostei gostei.

Pessoalmente só retirava as algas que tens, penso dar um ar um pouco inestético ao aquário principla, mas de resto está 5*.

Abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Gostei gostei.
> 
> Pessoalmente só retirava as algas que tens, penso dar um ar um pouco inestético ao aquário principla, mas de resto está 5*.
> 
> Abraço


Boas...

Ele que coloque um "cirurgião" e logo as algas desaparecem... :yb624:   :Coradoeolhos: 

Um abraço!

----------


## Vitor Carralas

Boas deixa aqui mais umas fotos dos primeiros corais

cump

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas, Victor...

Ambos os corais me parecem saudáveis!!!

A caulastrea (duro), só abre durante a noite, durante o dia é assim mesmo! Apenas um conselho, retira essas xénias do pé...

Um abraço e continua com essa força!!!  :SbOk:

----------


## Vitor Carralas

Boas
Deixo aqui mais umas fotos novas e os resultados dos testes que fiz:

PH--8/8.5
KH--6 DKH
NH4/3--0 mg/l
NO2--0 mg/l
NO3--0 mg/l
PO4-- <1
CU-- 0 mg/l
CA-- 300 mg


PS:ainda nao tive tempo de tirar as xenias do pé da caulastrea
Cump
Carralas

----------


## Filipe Silva

Estamos a ir num bom caminho... 


 :Palmas:

----------


## João Bello

O layout deste aquario esta espectacular, muito boa sorte  :Wink: 

Abraços e cumps

----------


## Nuno R Santos

Alguma novidade no desenvolvimento?  :Smile:

----------


## Ruben Miguel

:SbOk:  Muito bom


Não dizes a iluminação......qual é??
 :SbOk:

----------


## Vitor Carralas

Boas deixo mais umas fotos do aquario

cump

vcarralas

----------


## Vitor Carralas

Deixo mais umas fotos

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas Victor!!

Isso está com bom aspecto! Agora é deixar maturar!!!

Segue com as Tpa's para que não ganhes algas e isso vai a bom porto!


Abraços!!

----------


## Vitor Carralas

boas josé
Em relação ás TPA´S tenho feito todas as semanas 40 l mas eleas teimam em 
continuar.
Tenho estado a adicionar calcio e um KH buffer mas não esta a surtir muito efeito.
Temos de conbinar uma visita para veres umas coisas.

Cump
carralas

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Cuidado com o Canthigaster Valentini. Adoro o peixe, mas o nassarios e os ermitas não lhe acham muita piada... Ele pelo contrario adora-os.  :yb665: 

De resto está muito bom o teu aqua. Gosto muito do layout.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas 
O aquario esta muito porreiro :Pracima:  
Gosto muito dessa fungia.
Continuaçao de um bom projecto.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## José J Correia

esta lindo adoro ver um aqua que faça a divisao de um compartimento.
estas de parabens.
abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Cuidado com o Canthigaster Valentini. Adoro o peixe, mas o nassarios e os ermitas não lhe acham muita piada... Ele pelo contrario adora-os. 
> 
> De resto está muito bom o teu aqua. Gosto muito do layout.


Boas...

Pois é verdade... O peixito é engraçado, mas a equipa de limpeza vai começar a desaparecer... :Admirado:   :Icon Cry:  Tem atenção a isso, poderá ser que não tenhas problemas!

Tens o kH a quanto? E o Ca?


Vitor agora é mais fácil passares cá... Tenho que estar em casa para dar apoio à futura mamã de gémeas!! Mas temos que combinar!

Abraços!

----------


## Vitor Carralas

Boas 
Deixo mais umas alteraçoes no setup do meu aquario dos vivos e material
e mais umas fotos

boas festas

carralas

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas vitor

Que tal vai o aquario?

Ha novidades?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Vitor Carralas

Boas hoje tive a tirar mais umas fotos com os novos habitantes aqui ficam

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

cump
Vitor Carralas

----------


## Vitor Carralas

Boas arranjei um tempinho para por umas fotos actualizadas do meu aquario e o link para um video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9L0fG_trxdk

cump
carralas

----------


## Joao Serejo

Boas Vitor,
O teu aqua esta a ficar fixe. Como se está a dar o Naso? No teu setup vi que tens uma tunze 6080, não tens ou tiveste problemas com ela devido à potência, tipo areão a voar de um lado para outro.
Cps
João

----------


## Vitor Carralas

Boas João
o naso por enquanto esta bom não tem tido problemas , a bomba 6080 tive no principio um movimento de areia mas depois de estabilizar nunca mais tive.

cump
carralas

----------


## Vitor Carralas

Boas , após ponderar uma possivel remodelação e devido tambem a que o vidro do aquario estar bastante riscado
vou avançar para uma modificação no meu aquario.

Já mandei fazer um aquario novo e sump na Vidromuldura, agora o que pretendo é transferir o actual aquario para a garagem provisoriamente e montar o novo no sitio.

Agora vêm as duvidas, como já tenho o aquario a funcionar á cerca de 2 anos, e como vou montar o novo com a mesma 
rocha, corais, peixes e equipamento, vou deixar metade da agua do atual no novo e encho o restante com agua nova e não vou mexer no refugio que contem DSB e macroalgas, o aquario novo tem de fazer todo o processo de maturação como se fosse tudo novo??
O que me aconselham??


cump
Vitor Carralas

----------


## Vitor Carralas

Bom dia,
Após alguma ausencia do forum, volto para dar conta da actual situação
do meu aquario.
Após a remodulação não tenho tido problemas de maior, o unico que ainda não resolvi foi o aparecimento de algas nos vidros laterais, que aliás já era um problema no aquario anterior, se alguem puder ajudar agradecia.

Deixo o meu setup actualizado:

Aquario - 120x60x55
Sump - 85x40x60
Refugio - 70x19x19
Escumador - ATI bubble master 250
Circulação - Nanostream 6045 + tunze 6080
Aquecedores - jaguer 200W
Bomba retorno - Eheim +3000 
Reactor kalk Div
Reactor calcio Tmc V2 1500
Garrafa Co2 2KG
Iluminação - Calha Arcadia serie 4 2 hqi 150 w 14000 e 2 actinicas
Reposição automatica com electrovalvula controlada por Trop Tronic level controller III-N
Refrigerador Hailea 250A
Reactor de fosfatos Div





[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, mas limpas os vidros?

Cumps.

----------


## Vitor Carralas

> Boas, mas limpas os vidros?
> 
> Cumps.


Bela pergunta  :SbOk2:  
A questão não é a limpeza dos vidros, mas sim a frequencias com que elas aparecem.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, se não limpas os vidros é normal aparecerem. Tens de os limpar semalmente.

Cumps.

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!
Você ainda tem o naso tang?
Poderia informar quais os peixes que  estão no aqua e quanto tempo estão lá?

Grato.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Bruno Santos

Vai tudo abaixo!!!....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, aqui fica o novo re-styling do aqua do Carralas.  :Wink: 

















Cumps.

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Gosto.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Grande reset!!!!
Agora é começar a compor isso.
Vais começar com o que tinhas ou vendeste tudo?

----------


## FilipeValente

Carralas, agora com a rocha já parece outra coisa.

Está a ficar nice...

Abraço

----------


## Vitor Carralas

Boas,

Acho que o novo layout ficou bom, e agora já com agua parece melhor ainda, o estilo minimalista está para ficar.
Vou começar este projecto do 0 depois dos problemas que tive com pragas, algas que nunca desapareceram por completo
resolvi fazer um novo começo.
Com calma sem stress, já que os vivos estão no aquario da garagem tenho tempo de fazer as coisas em condiçoes.

Paulo não vendi tudo, aproveitei é para fazer umas renovações em algum material

Dia 27 começei a fazer o ciclo, por isso só para o ano novo é que haverá novidades.

Então e tu Filipe novidades do teu, já temos led´s??

Cump

----------


## FilipeValente

Boas,

Está para breve. Assim que chegarem serás o primeiro a ver.

Abraço e boa continuação na montagem.

Cuida bem dos meus calhaus... :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Vitor, já está na altura de pores fotos e videos da remontagem...  :Wink: 

Cumps.

----------


## Vitor Carralas

Boas,

Após ter estado a ciclar cerca de 3 meses, em Janeiro começei a introduzir os vivos.
Nesta nova montagem alterei algum equipamento, nomeadamente o sistema de balling
que por agora ainda não está a funcionar em pleno, sá á pouco tempo é que introduzi
alguns corais e estava á espera de por os vivos para começar a dosear.

Deixo o setup actualizado e algumas fotos.



Aquario----------120x60x55
Sump------------85x40x50
Escumador-------BB Magus NAC 9
Circulação-------Vortech MP 40W ES
Aquecedores-----Jaguer 200w 
BB retorno-------Eheim Compact +3000
Reator kalk------ DIV
Rocha viva-------20kg 
Substrato--------argonite 20 Kg 
Iluminação-------Calha Arcadia serie3 2 HQI 150 W + 2 T5 brancas 14000 + 2 T5 actinicas
Osmose inversa---Tmc V2 75
Controlador ph----Tmc V²Control pH Controller and Monitor
Bb doseadora-----BB Magus T01
Refrigerador-------Hailea 300A
Reposição automatica com electrovalvula controlada por Trop Tronic level controller III-N
Reactor bio-pellets


vivos:

1 Zebrasoma Japonicos
1 Zebrasoma Veliferum
1 Leopard wrasse
1 Six line wrasse
7 Chromis viridis
2 nemateleotris magnifica
1 Green mandarim
1 Salaria fasciatus
1 Siganus vulpinus
6 nassarios
6 eremitas 


zoantos.jpg

acan verde.jpg

acan vermelha.jpg

catalafilia.jpg

caulastrea.jpg

corredor.jpg

digitata.jpg

japonicos1.jpg

leopardo.jpg

magnifica.jpg

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Vitor Carralas

Boas,

Como fizeste isso Bruno andei a ver mas não consegui.
Ficam mais algumas.

volpinux.jpg
milka.jpg
sala.jpg
sala1.jpg
sala2.jpg
salaria.jpg
velife.jpg
veliferum.jpg

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas eu uso o imageshack. Mas se usares o link entre [img] [/img] ficam afixadas.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas,
> 
> Como fizeste isso Bruno andei a ver mas não consegui.
> Ficam mais algumas.
> 
> Anexo 14706
> Anexo 14707
> Anexo 14708
> Anexo 14709
> ...


Como colocar fotos alojadas num tópico
A explicação era segundo o antigo forum, mas neste não deverá ser muito diferente.

----------


## Vitor Carralas

Foi assim que fiz, Ricardo mas depois aparece como anexo.

cump

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Foi assim que fiz, Ricardo mas depois aparece como anexo.
> 
> cump


Deves ter usado apenas o url. Tens que usar o código como disse o Bruno. Neste forum é o código que diz *Medium Image*

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas tudo bem? Novidades por aqui? Fotos, videos?

Cumps.

----------

